

Wunderlist API - CReber
https://developer.wunderlist.com

======
chadfowler
We'll be releasing Objective-C, Java, C# open source SDK libraries for this
soon. We already have JavaScript and Python plus a command line tool (wlist)
out at [https://github.com/wunderlist/](https://github.com/wunderlist/)

~~~
FabianBeiner
How about PHP?

~~~
chadfowler
We aren't working on it now since we don't use PHP internally but we'd be
happy to support a developer who wants to build support!

------
Peter42
We worked with it for @Scanbot, fast implementation, well documented, worked
flawlessly. Thanks 6W Team!

~~~
chadfowler
<3

------
mschicker
Great looking forward to it, especially Slack Integration!

------
cn22
We're excited and looking forward to it!

------
tobiasstoeger
hardly can't wait ;-)

